# Html Url aus php



## splasch (9. April 2009)

Wie kann man so Metasef Url erzeugen?

Siehe dazu unter: http://www.gogozone.de/blog/xt-commerce-mit-suchmaschinenfreundliche-urls-sef-18/

Was mir nicht klar ist wie man den Get Parameter verstecken kann bis lang hab ich die GET Werte an die Url drangehängt und über RewriteRule die Parameter übergeben in der Form

name_12_22.html 
Nun soll es ja bei Metasef möglich sein daraus name.html zu machen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden.

Da nähmlich demnächst die Datenbank umgestellt wird sind die Zahlen nicht mehr kurz sondern Ziemlich lange in der Form von CF260657-A299-4352-BBEF-E1C6EFC9269E

Nun möchte ich ungern so lange Url verwenen die mehre dieser langen Zeichenketten anhängt.

Diese Url  name_CF260657-A299-4352-BBEF-E1C6EFC9269E.html sieht nähmlich net gut aus vorallen wenn dann noch weitere Get werte dazu kommen.

Desweitern ist mir auch nicht klar was RewriteCond  eigentlich macht bzw. gibst eine Seite wo das erklärt wird.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Parantatatam (9. April 2009)

Such einfach mal nach htaccess oder schau mal hier nach: htaccess bei SelfHTML


----------



## splasch (9. April 2009)

Das Beantwortet mein frage nicht sondern weißt nur draufhin wie man die Umschreibung durchführt aber bei der Methode muß man ja wieder die Get Werte an die Url anhängen auch wens in einer anderen form ist.

zb.
RewriteRule ^artikel([_0-9_]+)\.html$ index.php?pos=$1 [L]

Aber dabei kann ich nie einen link rausbekommen der nur artikel.html lautet sondern immer nur mit dem langen zahlen anhängsel aus dem Get wert.

Nicht erwünscht ist eine url die dann so aussieht 
artikel_CF260657-A299-4352-BBEF-E1C6EFC9269E_CF260657-A299-4352-BBEF-E1C6EFC9269E.html

Nun wie bekomm ich den Get Wert aus der Url raus und kann diesen troztdem übergeben nach der Metasef Methode soll das ja irgendwie möglich sein.

Weiß jemand wie das Funktioniert?

Mfg Splasch


----------

